# Topping off ADA Aquasoil in established tank - good/bad idea ?



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello,

I have a planted low tech 32G aquarium that has been running for a year and a half now (No CO2, No Ferts)

I have ADA Amazonia II in the tank (2 1/2 bags) I have just removed all the plants last week, and I am planning on replanting it + adding root tabs next week.

I want to top off the ADA Amazonia II with either a tan or grey colored sand/gravel for cosmetic reasons, kinda tired of the Amazonia color...

I am assuming any small sand is going to end up at the bottom, so I have sort of eliminated this possibility...

I was considering adding Seachem ONYX, the gravel one not the sand one, since its bigger gravel I figured it might stay on top of the Amazonia?

Only thing I dont know about ONYX is that it seems to be marketed for Cichlids, so is it going to raise my PH and hardness like crazy?

I tried to look online but didn't find much info about it, also sent an email to Seachem but they haven't responded yet...

Any input on this?

Thanks in advance!

Nicolas


----------

